# Anyone have spy shots?



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I haven't seen many spy shots of anything really. Which is abnormal.

I have seen a spy shot of a vias disc, and thats it. 

Does anyone else have any?


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

Today in the Giro Majka rides a S-Works "Ghost". Probably a new Tarmac variant.

Ref: https://www.facebook.com/tinkoffsport/posts/823369627765011


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ritsuke said:


> Today in the Giro Majka rides a S-Works "Ghost". Probably a new Tarmac variant.
> 
> Ref: https://www.facebook.com/tinkoffsport/posts/823369627765011


I saw that! I couldn't quite get a look at what all might be different. (Probably a big reason why its the color it is haha)


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Ritsuke said:


> Today in the Giro Majka rides a S-Works "Ghost". Probably a new Tarmac variant.
> 
> Ref: https://www.facebook.com/tinkoffsport/posts/823369627765011



The bike is a regular Tarmac,nothing new. I'm sure that color will be available for 2017.

This is the year of the new Roubaix,I bet Specialized is keeping the thing hush hush just to make a big deal out of it when the time will come,that's their best selling road bike.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> The bike is a regular Tarmac,nothing new. I'm sure that color will be available for 2017.
> 
> This is the year of the new Roubaix,I bet Specialized is keeping the thing hush hush just to make a big deal out of it when the time will come,that's their best selling road bike.


That colorway pops every time a bike is new 
It happened with the Era under Annika Langvad a couple of years ago. That's not a standard colorway. It's something they typically use for "Pre-release" it seems

https://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/s...ens-specialized-full-suspension-mtb-image.jpg


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Its just a minimally painted frame to keep weight down. The Tinkoff paint is a little heavy with the gray and neon requiring a white base coat. 

-R


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bad Ronald said:


> Its just a minimally painted frame to keep weight down. The Tinkoff paint is a little heavy with the gray and neon requiring a white base coat.
> 
> -R


Ron, that's just no fun...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

2017 Tarmac Sworks Etap,frame is optimized for electronic group. It basically looks like a 2014 Tarmac Sworks except for the white decorations. Once again the proof that better colors were available up until 2013 imho.
Just bought a bike last month from this store,great place to shop evertything Specialized but their mechanics and their general way of conducting business left a lot to be desired,it reminded me a lot Cynergy Cycle in Santa Monica Ca,basically " we are a lot fancier than any other store and unless you're a big shot Hollywood that buys 3 Sworks without bliniking an eye you're just and average Joe to us".

https://it-it.facebook.com/KM-261-negozio-di-bici-195581103790191/


----------



## vitin (Feb 19, 2002)

Enviado desde mi SAMSUNG-SM-G920A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Anything on the new roubaix???


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Specialized should be about due for a new helmet...the Evade and Prevail have been around for awhile.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Prevail is old for sure. Almost 5 years now? 

I really want to see the new CX bikes. I'm hearing the new stuff won't be out til October, which seems ridiculous since you won't be able to get one by the start of the season. Really hoping for thru-axle on the E5 X1 bikes to be completely future-proof.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Specialized should be about due for a new helmet...the Evade and Prevail have been around for awhile.


+1 on the Prevail needing a makeover....or at least a refresher.


----------



## KonaSS (Aug 18, 2006)

Based on this Velonews article, I am guessing a new Roubaix will be announced very soon. 

Finding my inner fan at Roubaix with Tom Boonen - VeloNews.com


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Color is new (or same as many years). 
The front fork looks like thru axel, but maybe not.

https://cerrol.files.wordpress.com/...ke_sneak-peek_specialized-complete.jpg?w=1192


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

squareslinky said:


> Color is new (or same as many years).
> The front fork looks like thru axel, but maybe not.
> 
> https://cerrol.files.wordpress.com/...ke_sneak-peek_specialized-complete.jpg?w=1192


That's just a disc tarmac.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Bingo! I knew it. Next gen Prevail. Looks good.

Tour de France: A final ride before the Grand Depart - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

This may be old news, but the UCI approved a new frame/form for specialized in april. 
Venge Vias Disc
On page 21
http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/...tofApprovedModelsofFramesandForks_English.pdf


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Also a Roval CLX 32 carbon wheel was approved on 5/31/2016


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*2017 Specialized Crux Expert X1/Sport E5*



dcorn said:


> Prevail is old for sure. Almost 5 years now?
> 
> I really want to see the new CX bikes. I'm hearing the new stuff won't be out til October, which seems ridiculous since you won't be able to get one by the start of the season. Really hoping for thru-axle on the E5 X1 bikes to be completely future-proof.











The carbon frame was constructed from our FACT 10r carbon fiber that puts performance first without breaking the bank. It retains all of the rigidity and responsiveness required of 'cross racing and to promote ride quality, it's also equipped with a thru-axle design with 142mm rear spacing for all wheel compatibility.

https://thebikefactory.co.uk/product...frameset-2017/









2017 Specialized Crux Sport E5

FRAME
Specialized E5 Premium Aluminum, 142mm thru-axle, fully-manipulated tubing, semi-compact race design, shaped top tube, 1-3/8" lower bearing, internal cable routing, integrated headset, OSBB

FORK
CruX carbon disc, thru-axle, QR

https://totalfitnessbath.co.uk/specialized-crux-sport-e5-2017/


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

These are the pictures for 2017 that I can find. 
https://cerrol.wordpress.com/


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

squareslinky said:


> These are the pictures for 2017 that I can find.
> https://cerrol.wordpress.com/


That's a sweet bike! I dig it.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have heard the chrome pink tarmac is indeed coming out. That looks pretty nice. Also interested to see how the new Roubaix looks....


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

mile2424 said:


> I have heard the chrome pink tarmac is indeed coming out.


Buying one is ok,but how big of a douche you have to be to be seen riding one ? Hopefully since it's hand painted in Italy they will make the usual 200 special edition pieces only...
I really can't wait to see the Roubaix,I wouldn't be surprised to see a front and rear suspension..


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Personal preference. I would rock a chrome pink bike over an all black boring one any day. Plus like you mentioned it should be rare and it's unique compared to anything else out there.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

steelisreal2 said:


> View attachment 315018
> 
> 
> The carbon frame was constructed from our FACT 10r carbon fiber that puts performance first without breaking the bank. It retains all of the rigidity and responsiveness required of 'cross racing and to promote ride quality, it's also equipped with a thru-axle design with 142mm rear spacing for all wheel compatibility.
> ...


Wow, Spesh gave into the haters and changed the TA to 142mm spacing! Odd that the E5 bike says it has a "thru-axle, QR" fork. So, both?


----------



## Wiliertoerist (Jul 12, 2016)

The 2017 Tarmac colors:


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

fritzbox said:


>



I've been looking to move back to a Tarmac after a season on a Roubaix. Didn't like the color choices for '16 other than perhaps the chameleon, but that white appeals to me.


----------



## RacingEvo (Apr 14, 2012)

I got one 2 months ago


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's a few of one of the 2017 Allez Sprint 2x color ways... looks like white w/ chrome lettering and chrome fork.



















In the second one, you can see a red bike at the bottom that appears to have the same aero seat post and you can also see a neon green/yellow one further back.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know I heard no one is allowed to take pics of the new Roubaix at the dealer events. Anyone know when it will be revealed?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

mile2424 said:


> I know I heard no one is allowed to take pics of the new Roubaix at the dealer events. Anyone know when it will be revealed?


I was expecting july 14th because of the Bastille Day in France and given the Roubaix name,but with Nice's mess maybe they just postponed it. Just making this up out of my arse of course...
Either way looks like it will be a big deal,Vias's pictures started to pop up 2 months before las year.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

The rest of the Allez frame colors.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BH2-XNZBCxA/?taken-by=spokesetc


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

mile2424 said:


> I know I heard no one is allowed to take pics of the new Roubaix at the dealer events. Anyone know when it will be revealed?


Surely it will be during the tour.... I would hope so. 

BTW those allez sprint frames look awesome.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

New 2017 Crux lineup is on the US site. Surprised they didn't replace the whole lineup, but I like the price drop on the carbon Elite X1. Might have to pick that one up this year.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Devastazione said:


> Buying one is ok,but how big of a douche you have to be to be seen riding one ? Hopefully since it's hand painted in Italy they will make the usual 200 special edition pieces only...
> I really can't wait to see the Roubaix,I wouldn't be surprised to see a front and rear suspension..


I think I could douche up enough to be seen riding it. Not a fan of pink in any way but I like that bike, take mine with Di2 and Sprint shifters please.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> I was expecting july 14th because of the Bastille Day in France and given the Roubaix name,but with Nice's mess maybe they just postponed it. Just making this up out of my arse of course...
> Either way looks like it will be a big deal,Vias's pictures started to pop up 2 months before las year.


Nah... that can't be it. The attack in Nice didn't happen until late in the evening and if they were going to do the reveal on Bastille day, they would have done it during the day, long before the attack happened.... unless you're suggesting that Specialized knew it was going to happen ahead of time. LOL.. There are some Specialized haters that might accuse them of doing so, though, you never know.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

TricrossRich said:


> Nah... that can't be it. The attack in Nice didn't happen until late in the evening and if they were going to do the reveal on Bastille day, they would have done it during the day, long before the attack happened.... unless you're suggesting that Specialized knew it was going to happen ahead of time. LOL.. There are some Specialized haters that might accuse them of doing so, though, you never know.


Are there any cobble stages left in the tour for them to reveal it on?


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

dcorn said:


> New 2017 Crux lineup is on the US site. Surprised they didn't replace the whole lineup, but I like the price drop on the carbon Elite X1. Might have to pick that one up this year.


Is that all they are going to release of the Crux?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Steenerk said:


> Is that all they are going to release of the Crux?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I don't think so. I think there are more 1X builds on the way as well. I think...


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Do we have any idea when the big reveal of all the 2017 bikes will be? I know dealer events are going on now. A friend of mine is a new Spesh dealer and will be out there this weekend, I believe. Are they waiting til all the dealers pass through before showing us plebes? Seems like they are late compared to the last couple years. 



tyrich88 said:


> I don't think so. I think there are more 1X builds on the way as well. I think...


Hope so.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

If my assumptions were accurate, Roubaix won't be released until September 1st.
Saw someone post a pic of a sign at the dealer event that a certain bike and pictures of that bike were "embargoed until September 1st" or something like that.


----------



## Wiliertoerist (Jul 12, 2016)

tyrich88 said:


> a sign at the dealer event that a certain bike and pictures of that bike were "embargoed until September 1st" or something like that.


That didn't help when even dealers post them on FB. Just a way to make us hungry....


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I've seen some instagram pics of some bike shops displaying the new SW prevail helmet...but not many. Any ideas when they will be coming-out? And does anyone have any pics of color schemes for the new prevail helmets. 

My LBS said that they will be getting them in this Tuesday...but not pics of color schemes?!?!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Bike Radar has posted articles on the new electronic specific Tarmac, Allez Sprint, and now the Venge Vias Disc. Breaking the embargo possibly? They have a ton of pics of both.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

dcorn said:


> Bike Radar has posted articles on the new electronic specific Tarmac, Allez Sprint, and now the Venge Vias Disc. Breaking the embargo possibly? They have a ton of pics of both.


Embargo isn't for those bikes, It will be for the Roubaix or Enduro... Possibly both.


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)

Olympic Torch Collection


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone else see the McLaren, thru axle, flat mount disc frame that Spesh posted on their IG? Kinda dark, but it appears to be a Venge Vias frame, maybe a tarmac that finally went TA? Don't think they would make a McLaren Roubaix frame.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Anyone else see the McLaren, thru axle, flat mount disc frame that Spesh posted on their IG? Kinda dark, but it appears to be a Venge Vias frame, maybe a tarmac that finally went TA? Don't think they would make a McLaren Roubaix frame.


I saw it and I guess we will find out what they are up to August 9th. It seems like a overkill to hype adding thru axles to an existing platform alone; like the Tarmac. My guess is that it's the Venge Disc and/or a redesigned Roubaix.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Some pics of color options for the prevail II:


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Not liking those.. Hope the team / special editions are better.. I have 3 evades anyways


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

fritzbox said:


> Olympic Torch Collection


lol, the 80's called, they want their hypercolor back.

I wonder if this paint will have the same problem it did back in the 80's that made everyone stop using it.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> lol, the 80's called, they want their hypercolor back.
> 
> I wonder if this paint will have the same problem it did back in the 80's that made everyone stop using it.


That might be the color changing frame I saw posted (orange to yellow on temp.).


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

taodemon said:


> That might be the color changing frame I saw posted (orange to yellow on temp.).


Yes it is. However anyone that remembers can tell you the technology is flawed if it's the same as has been used on countless other things like shirts or batteries or beer labels.

The problem is that when the bike/paint reaches a certain temperature it will ruin, discolor and no longer color change. So it's either a different technology (unlikely) or spec. is hoping these bikes don't get too hot.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Doubt they will have those issues the technology had in the past but I guess we will find out. I am sure they have tested it. There are sites that have many colors or pigments of temp changing paint.

And I am pretty sure the release for the Mclaren "Whatever" is Sept. 9th isn't it? Pretty sure it will be the Roubaix


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

mile2424 said:


> And I am pretty sure the release for the Mclaren "Whatever" is Sept. 9th isn't it? Pretty sure it will be the Roubaix


McLaren... where do I know that name... they must be off-road specialists right? Some kind of suspension company?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Specialized unveils Olympic Torch paint scheme | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> McLaren... where do I know that name... they must be off-road specialists right? Some kind of suspension company?


Ha, yeah I'd say it's almost certainly the Vias. Compare the tall, rectangular chainstays, flat mount disc and tooled TA with the new Vias disc. Almost identical. Can anyone lighten up the picture a bit to make it easier to see?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe this is the 15.4lb Vias everyone has been hoping for...minus the price tag! As much as I would rather see a McLaren Vias, or better yet a new Shiv model, my bets are still on the Roubaix. I'd say I'm 90% sure it will be the updated Roubaix model.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Spesh site just went live with all the newly announced bikes, Prevail II, shoe designs, and the flame collection.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Spesh site just went live with all the newly announced bikes, Prevail II, shoe designs, and the flame collection.


Thank you for the heads-up! A few things stood out to me. First, the September 9th thing is definitely the new Roubaix. Everything else is pretty much accounted for (even though they haven't listed the prices for some bikes yet). Next, I like the Tarmac lineup. You can get a really nice disc or rim brake equipped bike for $3000 (minus wheels). Many manufacturers are charging more for their disc road bikes. I was surprised to see that they are still going QR on the Tarmac disc, but thru axle on the Venge. Seems odd to me. Which brings me to the Venge. I like that they have added a $4500 option for the redesigned complete bike. The paint scheme is a little bland and the new handlebars combined with a traditional stem looks weird at the angle they took the picture at, but the price and features are intriguing. All the rim brake Venge bikes are missing. Have they discontinued them because there were there too many issues with the rim brakes or have they just not posted those bikes yet?? I also think $5500 for a FACT 10 Carbon Tarmac with Sram Red eTap is a really good deal. Most manufacturers have their eTap bikes at like $7000+ (but many of those bikes come with better wheels). Finally, I like almost all of the colorways. There were a few that didn't appeal to me, but most did. Well done, Specialized (if the Roubaix ends up being cool and a step forward).


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

It's that all they are offering for the Crux?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Steenerk said:


> It's that all they are offering for the Crux?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I don't think they are finished yet. Some bikes don't have prices and other product lines seem like they are incomplete.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Thank you for the heads-up! A few things stood out to me. First, the September 9th thing is definitely the new Roubaix. Everything else is pretty much accounted for (even though they haven't listed the prices for some bikes yet). Next, I like the Tarmac lineup. You can get a really nice disc or rim brake equipped equipped bike for $3000 (minus wheels). Many manufacturers are charging more for their disc road bikes. I was surprised to see that they are still going QR on the Tarmac disc, but thru axle on the Venge. Seems odd to me. Which brings me to the Venge. I like that they have added a $4500 option for the redesigned complete bike. The paint scheme is a little bland and the new handlebars combined with a traditional stem looks weird at the angle they took the picture at, but the price and features are intriguing. All the rim brake Venge bikes are missing. Have they discontinued them because there were there too many issues with the rim brakes or have they just not posted those bikes yet?? I also think $5500 for a FACT 10 Carbon Tarmac with Sram Red eTap is a really good deal. Most manufacturers have their eTap bikes at like $7000+ (but many of those bikes come with better wheels). Finally, I like almost all of the colorways. There were a few that didn't appeal to me, but most did. Well done, Specialized (if the Roubaix ends up being cool and a step forward).


The expert etap Tarmac stood out immediately to me, both for being an "affordable" etap bike and for that lovely colorway.

I have mixed feelings on the ViAS. I'm not really into the whole disks on road bikes, especially since braking has never been an issue with rim brakes and the real determining factor has always been tire traction since it is easy enough to lock up with rim brakes. I like the price and spec on that white venge but I wonder if they will ever sell the VIAS cockpit or at least stem on its own so that you can convert or if you are stuck with that odd looking setup. Prices on all the venge specs have dropped some from last year which is a good sign. If it continues to sell poorly (personal impression, take with grain of salt) maybe I'll look into one for 2018 lineup or end of the season.

I just picked up a stumpjumper so I'm done with bikes for the year.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

taodemon said:


> The expert etap Tarmac stood out immediately to me, both for being an "affordable" etap bike and for that lovely colorway.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on the ViAS. I'm not really into the whole disks on road bikes, especially since braking has never been an issue with rim brakes and the real determining factor has always been tire traction since it is easy enough to lock up with rim brakes. I like the price and spec on that white venge but I wonder if they will ever sell the VIAS cockpit or at least stem on its own so that you can convert or if you are stuck with that odd looking setup. Prices on all the venge specs have dropped some from last year which is a good sign. If it continues to sell poorly (personal impression, take with grain of salt) maybe I'll look into one for 2018 lineup or end of the season.
> 
> I just picked up a stumpjumper so I'm done with bikes for the year.


I pretty much agree. I am a little more open to disc brakes, but I don't have to have them. I love the black and red paint scheme on the Tarmac Expert Disc though. It's a nice setup for $3800.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just realized that the new Venge's chainstays are 410mm like the Roubaix and not 405 like the Tarmac. This is why they are running thru axles on that bike and not on the Tarmac. I am surprised by this as well. It seems like the Venge's handling and acceleration should mirror the Tarmac and not the Roubaix....


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A 360 degree look at the Venge Vias Disc:






It's definitely not "light" even with Roval carbon wheels. I guess switching to Sram Red eTap Hydro disc might shave a little weight, but it looks like, at best, the lightest weight you are going to achieve is 16.5-17lbs.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Apparently, the Venge Vias was always supposed to be a disc equipped bike:

2017 Specialized Venge ViAS Disc - Peloton Magazine


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Apparently, the Venge Vias was always supposed to be a disc equipped bike:
> 
> 2017 Specialized Venge ViAS Disc - Peloton Magazine


Yeah, I had read that too, and if you remember when info first started surfacing on the ViAS one of the things that came out was what they had approved at the UCI or maybe it was a patent, and I remember something about a ViAS disk, which we ended up seeing nothing of and just the rim version when it released. 

Doesn't make me any happier about the disks but it could be part of the explanation for all the added weight on the rim brake one and this one while still heavier being much closer in line with other high end bikes.

Or its just the Specialized PR machine at work, but in this case there is some evidence supporting the fact that it might have always been intended as a disk bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

taodemon said:


> Yeah, I had read that too, and if you remember when info first started surfacing on the ViAS one of the things that came out was what they had approved at the UCI or maybe it was a patent, and I remember something about a ViAS disk, which we ended up seeing nothing of and just the rim version when it released.
> 
> Doesn't make me any happier about the disks but it could be part of the explanation for all the added weight on the rim brake one and this one while still heavier being much closer in line with other high end bikes.
> 
> Or its just the Specialized PR machine at work, but in this case there is some evidence supporting the fact that it might have always been intended as a disk bike.


I think i missed a lot of that somehow, but it makes sense. I have mixed feelings about discs at this point. While I don't buy into the idea that you somehow need them to enjoy a bike or that you are missing something without them, I do think it is where the industry is headed. They will likely get, lighter, safer, and better over the next few years and become the norm. I don't think anyone needs to be in a rush to go out there and get a disc equipped bike as a result, but having that perspective does make bikes like the new Venge Vias and Tarmac disc more interesting to me. I think this is one of the more balanced discussions on disc brakes and what they do and don't bring to the table:

Disc brakes in the WorldTour: are they necessary on road bikes? - Cycling Weekly


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

taodemon said:


> I have mixed feelings on the ViAS. I'm not really into the whole disks on road bikes, especially since braking has never been an issue with rim brakes and the real determining factor has always been tire traction since it is easy enough to lock up with rim brakes.


The issue isn't panic stopping. It's even brake modulation and constant heavy braking like you would do on a long steep descent. People are blowing up carbon rims while braking down long Hills and discs take care of that. Plus braking in the wet is generally terrible on even my Mavic exalith wheels, let alone carbon rims. No problem with discs. It solves a lot of problems. 

I'd also contest that disc brakes are much more aero since the caliper is hiding behind the fork leg instead of mounted to the front of the fork directly in the wind.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

So the new Roubaix sport looks like the same frame design (zertz still there) but shows a praxis crank and 10R carbon.

Oddly the comp appears to be same color schemes and still shows 8r carbon.

hmm.....


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

dcorn said:


> The issue isn't panic stopping. It's even brake modulation and constant heavy braking like you would do on a long steep descent. People are blowing up carbon rims while braking down long Hills and discs take care of that. Plus braking in the wet is generally terrible on even my Mavic exalith wheels, let alone carbon rims. No problem with discs. It solves a lot of problems.
> 
> I'd also contest that disc brakes are much more aero since the caliper is hiding behind the fork leg instead of mounted to the front of the fork directly in the wind.


The closest thing I've been on to long descent that requires constant braking where I ride would be going down the north side of greylock. Nothing else really requires constant braking and the long downhills tend to be pretty straight around here. I have HED jet 5s so aluminum brake track thus no issues there. As for wet braking I generally don't ride in the wet, and tire to asphalt traction is an even bigger issue there which in some ways discs could make worse. 

Don't get me wrong, I understand they have their uses in specific situations, just none that apply to me.

As for aero for discs vs standard brakes that doesn't seem to be the case. Granted the new vias might have newer slightly more aero discs but I don't think the general results would change.

Are discs a drag? Wind tunnel testing disc brake road bikes | VeloNews.com



> *Results*
> 
> The rim brake version of the Specialized S-Works Tarmac is faster than the disc version across all wind angles, with the disparity increasing as the wind moves from left to right.
> 
> Discs are the most detrimental in strong crosswinds, specifically right-side crosswinds. At -20˚ yaw, which is an uncommon but still feasible wind angle, the difference between the two Tarmacs is an astonishing 8 watts.​Across more common wind angles, the gap between disc and rim-brake bikes is generally between 1 and 3 watts — not much, but not an insignificant amount either.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jacksdad said:


> So the new Roubaix sport looks like the same frame design (zertz still there) but shows a praxis crank and 10R carbon.
> 
> Oddly the comp appears to be same color schemes and still shows 8r carbon.
> 
> hmm.....


Those are actually the old SL4 designs. They just have new paint jobs. We won't see the actual 2017 Roubaix until September 9th.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

ahh...figures i'm close to buying a Roubaix and like the udi2 sale of $2,500 which could be gone by then. 

love the ink/red color on the base model. beautiful blue.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

taodemon said:


> The closest thing I've been on to long descent that requires constant braking where I ride would be going down the north side of greylock. Nothing else really requires constant braking and the long downhills tend to be pretty straight around here. I have HED jet 5s so aluminum brake track thus no issues there. As for wet braking I generally don't ride in the wet, and tire to asphalt traction is an even bigger issue there which in some ways discs could make worse.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I understand they have their uses in specific situations, just none that apply to me.
> 
> ...


No need for this argument in yet another thread, sorry to continue it. They are making both, just like they still have cable and electronic shifting, so nobody needs to complain. Sure, discs aren't necessary for everyone, but you still have the option to not get them. So let those of us that want discs have them.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

dcorn said:


> No need for this argument in yet another thread, sorry to continue it. They are making both, just like they still have cable and electronic shifting, so nobody needs to complain. Sure, discs aren't necessary for everyone, but you still have the option to not get them. So let those of us that want discs have them.


I'm not saying they should't make make discs, but in the case of the VIAS they aren't making both. I'm not saying I want the version with integrated brakes but I wouldn't mind a version with standard rim brakes (maybe next year they will make one).


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

you think the rim brake vias is being discontinued? I know it's not shown on site, but I would be surprised if they dropped it after one year?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

mile2424 said:


> you think the rim brake vias is being discontinued? I know it's not shown on site, but I would be surprised if they dropped it after one year?


Possibly, but not just from it not being on the site but also because there was no mention in the peloton article as to continued production of the rim ViAS and they listed all the current disc versions matching what is on the site.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

With all of the models still yet to be seen, I wouldn't count it out yet. 
They have at least two more bikes to release and several builds of other bikes as well. 
For example, there isn't an sworks epic HT shown on the site, but it's coming. 
Also there are no disc roubaixs, and we ALL know that's not going away.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I could have sworn I saw the epic hard tails up there. The roubaix isn't up because they are being all dramatic about the changes, same with the enduro.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Does the disc brake version ruin their "5 minutes" crap? Does it make it 4 minutes and some seconds? With the rim brake one proving to be an afterthought, was it only done in order to pull that marketing scheme? If so, it's going to have to stay around probably in some respect.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Disc is like 4 seconds slower at low yaw, 10+ seconds at high yaw from one of the sides or something like that. I think it was mentioned in the peloton article.

At the dealer this afternoon picking up my new mtb I asked him about rim brake ViAS and he said there is nothing in their system for 2017, though there is a very large stock of 2016s left over, and while specialized retracted that email for the sale on the 2016s they still seem to be in the dealer site for those same prices. So 9k-ish for the sworks and 6k-ish for the pro.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

taodemon said:


> I could have sworn I saw the epic hard tails up there. The roubaix isn't up because they are being all dramatic about the changes, same with the enduro.


The epic Hardtail is on the website, but the sworks model isn't. And I've seen it on the dealer site, I know it's going to be available. 
It's also got an 890g frame weight... which is lighter than any of their road bikes. 
So I could potentially build a mountain bike that's lighter than my road bike! That's crazy!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Aren't MTB components and wheels/tires generally heavier than road bike stuff? The frame is just a part of the overall weight. But if possible that would be interesting if the trails around here didn't require a full suspension bike.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

taodemon said:


> Aren't MTB components and wheels/tires generally heavier than road bike stuff? The frame is just a part of the overall weight. But if possible that would be interesting if the trails around here didn't require a full suspension bike.


So as far as components go... some are and some aren't heavier than road components. 
I have a 2015 Epic Expert WC and I threw my component weights into a spread sheet and did some math for fun since it's a little slow at work today... 
Suspended Sworks Epic HT with my sid brain fork and components comes to 17.77 lbs. I also did a Rigid 1x11 build to combat road bike config and weights [15.55lbs] and Rigid SS build [14.25lbs]. I don't have a weight weenie build, but it's a pretty good part spec. 

Now some of these weights aren't exact, but it was a fun experiment.
Here is a pic of the spread sheet.

2016-08-05_1404 - tyler.richardson's library

EDIT: I noticed I didn't account for Stans in the tires, cutting brake housing (Doubt i would leave it at 800mm lol) or derailleur housing (long brake hoses and derailleur housing should kind of even out though). I think everything else is accounted for though. 

Second Edit: Added in Niner EBB for SS build... weight is up to 14.55lbs


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jacksdad said:


> ahh...figures i'm close to buying a Roubaix and like the udi2 sale of $2,500 which could be gone by then.
> 
> love the ink/red color on the base model. beautiful blue.


I would hold off until September 9th if you can. They might have some affordable versions of the redesigned model in the mix. See if your dealer will allow you to put money down to hold it until then.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that the 2017 Venge Elite Description mentions hydraulic discs, but the bike pictured doesn't have any? I wonder where that's going???


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Did anyone else notice that the 2017 Venge Elite Description mentions hydraulic discs, but the bike pictured doesn't have any? I wonder where that's going???


probably copy pasted mistake? It seems unlikely that they would redesign the old venge frame for discs at this point.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> Did anyone else notice that the 2017 Venge Elite Description mentions hydraulic discs, but the bike pictured doesn't have any? I wonder where that's going???


It does say that... I highly doubt they revise that frame to add discs to it, since it's an old design. But hey... it could happen!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tyrich88 said:


> It does say that... I highly doubt they revise that frame to add discs to it, since it's an old design. But hey... it could happen!


I think there is a possibility that we night see some Tarmac SL4 and old Venge disc bikes. I kind of think that could be cool. It will be interesting to see whether they go SCS or thru axle if they do it.

This article is just as confusing as the description:

Specialized's Tarmac gets chassis update for 2017 - BikeRadar USA


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> I think there is a possibility that we night see some Tarmac SL4 and old Venge disc bikes. I kind of think that could be cool. It will be interesting to see whether they go SCS or thru axle if they do it.
> 
> This article is just as confusing as the description:
> 
> Specialized's Tarmac gets chassis update for 2017 - BikeRadar USA


Well... on the Vias disc, they went to thru axles. Hopefully they are done with that SCS business.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tyrich88 said:


> Well... on the Vias disc, they went to thru axles. Hopefully they are done with that SCS business.


I was hoping so as well, but they kept it on the Tarmac....


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> I was hoping so as well, but they kept it on the Tarmac....


On what models? Every one I have looked at doesn't have SCS.. and if it does, they don't indicate it in the specs. They're just standard wheels on all the models, disc or rim.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tyrich88 said:


> On what models? Every one I have looked at doesn't have SCS.. and if it does, they don't indicate it in the specs. They're just standard wheels on all the models, disc or rim.


All of the Tarmacs for 2017 apparently (scroll down to the back to back pics of the fork and the rear derailleur). 

First look: Specialized 2017 road bike range - Tarmac, Venge, Allez, Sequoia and Alibi | road.cc


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> All of the Tarmacs for 2017 apparently (scroll down to the back to back pics of the fork and the rear derailleur).
> 
> First look: Specialized 2017 road bike range - Tarmac, Venge, Allez, Sequoia and Alibi | road.cc


SCS... AND thru axles??? strange


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tyrich88 said:


> SCS... AND thru axles??? strange


I think what they are trying to say is that the bikes will have SCS this year, but they think it will be thru axle for 2018. The wording they used made it more confusing than it needs to be though...


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

tyrich88 said:


> SCS... AND thru axles??? strange


My Roubaix is SCS and has 12x135 thru axles, I thought Specialized would adapt a standard 12x142 non SCS for 2017 like they did on the Venge.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> My Roubaix is SCS and has 12x135 thru axles, I thought Specialized would adapt a standard 12x142 non SCS for 2017 like they did on the Venge.


They were able to do that on the Roubaix because of the longer chainstays, but came up with an alternative for the Tarmac which has shorter chainstays. The thru axles work on the Venge VIAS disc because it has chainstays that are the same length as teh Roubaix. It's all in some of the articles linked above.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> They were able to do that on the Roubaix because of the longer chainstays, but came up with an alternative for the Tarmac which has shorter chainstays. The thru axles work on the Venge VIAS disc because it has chainstays that are the same length as teh Roubaix. It's all in some of the articles linked above.


I'm not sure I understand, what does chain stay length have to do with QR or Thru Axel? The Roval CL 40 SCS Rear wheel is compatible with both so it will sit between the drop outs of a 405mm Tarmac or a 415mm Roubaix in exactly the same place, won't it?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I'm not sure I understand, what does chain stay length have to do with QR or Thru Axel? The Roval CL 40 SCS Rear wheel is compatible with both so it will sit between the drop outs of a 405mm Tarmac or a 415mm Roubaix in exactly the same place, won't it?


Just search for SCS in this article:

First Look: Specialized Venge ViAS Disc | Bicycling

There a number of other articles out there from 2014 and 2015 about the Tarmac disc that explain the same thing:

Axles Standards and Specialized SCS ? NEXT Cycling

Specialized Tarmac Disc and new rim-brake Tarmac released - BikeRadar USA


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

It's nice and cool in that room. 

Still amazed by the fact they put Specialized and not S-Works on the frame but other than that, it's awesome! Looking forward to your build.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Ritsuke said:


> It's nice and cool in that room.
> 
> Still amazed by the fact they put Specialized and not S-Works on the frame but other than that, it's awesome! Looking forward to your build.


That is because S-WORKS is not a brand known the world over. The Olympics are shown in every country and if you want to get some brand recognition you have to use your companies real name


----------



## Hanakuso (Aug 25, 2016)

New video on IG. In the description it says, "Smoother. Faster. 9/9." Then at the end of the video it says, "Every road has a roubaix"


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Came across this pic yesterday









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

